# WAKÜ Suche für MSI Trio



## MickHH (15. Juli 2018)

*WAKÜ Suche für MSI Trio*

Moin,
ich würde gerne meine TRIO mit einer Wasserkühlung austatten.
Wer kann mir sagen was ich da für eine nehmen sollte bzw. welche ist passend. Gerne sehe ich mir mehrere Produkte an.Preislich bis 150 Euro +/-

Nur zum Verständnis, es soll eine einzelne Kühlung sein , das nicht in ein Wakü- System eingebaut werden soll. Würde für den Radiator und den Lüfter, den  Platz  am Gehäuse hinten wählen.
 Da der Luftzug des offenen Fenster dort entlang zieht. Es wäre auch genug Platz am Gehäuseoberteil. Gerne nehme ich auch Ratschläge und Hinweise dafür entgegen.

Danke


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: WAKÜ Suche für MSI Trio*

Ich hab nur nen Wasserblock von Barrow auf Aliexpress für die Karte gefunden.
Barrow GPU Water Block (msi GTX1080Ti GAMING X TRIO) Aurora  Graphis Card Full Coverage BS MSG1080TM PA-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Muxxer (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: WAKÜ Suche für MSI Trio*

Jop, würd mir das noch dazu bestellen 
Bykski DDC Combo Pump + Reservoir Maximum Flow Lift 6 Meters 600L/H Compatible DDC Cover Radiator Water Tank Length 96mm-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
und den radiator
BYKSKI 28mm Thick Copper 360mm Single Row of Radiator Computer Water Cooling Liquid Heat Exchanger use for 12cm Fans B RD360 TN-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
mfg


----------



## bastian123f (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: WAKÜ Suche für MSI Trio*

Also bei Alphacool gibt es einen Block für die Trio.

HWConfig - German

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GPX-N 1080Ti M26 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## MickHH (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: WAKÜ Suche für MSI Trio*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Also bei Alphacool gibt es einen Block für die Trio.
> 
> HWConfig - German
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GPX-N 1080Ti M26 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company



Der müsste aber ganz neu sein auf dem Markt, habe bei Caseking und Alternate nachgefragt und dort die Antwort erhalten, das es für die Trio keinen gibt.

Was brauche ich noch? Radiator mit Pumpe. Gerne einen befüllten der Wartungsfrei ist oder muss es dann noch so ein Reservoir sein??? Hätte gerne so eine einfache Lösung wie für die CPU. Da habe ich jetzt den Arctic COOLER 360 mit Push Pull bei 6 Lüfter, dann Ding ist echt klasse. Es muss nicht immer teuer sein, der bekommt das selbe Ergebnis zustande wie Hardware jenseits der 200 Euro Grenze


----------



## Dre_UNSC175 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: WAKÜ Suche für MSI Trio*

bin auch aktuell auf der suche nach soetwas ähnlichem

würde gerne einen gpx Eisblock von Alphacool nehmen und diesen mit einer Pumpe und nem Radiator ausstatten.
Also quasi auch ohne diese Reservior´s


----------



## Muxxer (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: WAKÜ Suche für MSI Trio*

Bevor ich nochmal alphaschrott verbauen würde, warte ich lieber 3 Wo. und bestell bei Aliexpress, Barrow und Bykski sind Qualitativ top  und günstif noch dazu


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. August 2018)

*AW: WAKÜ Suche für MSI Trio*



Dre_UNSC175 schrieb:


> bin auch aktuell auf der suche nach soetwas ähnlichem
> 
> würde gerne einen gpx Eisblock von Alphacool nehmen und diesen mit einer Pumpe und nem Radiator ausstatten.
> Also quasi auch ohne diese Reservior´s



Eine Wasserkühlung ohne Ausgleichsbehälter zu betreiben ist möglich (einfach weglassen), sie so zu befüllen aber sehr mühselig. Aquacomputer und EK Water Blocks bieten Radiatoren mit integrierter Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter an; außerdem gibt es von vielen Herstellern recht kompakte Aufsatz-AGBs für verschiedene Pumpenmodelle.


----------

